# 1 eye open or both eyes open



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I shoot with both eyes open when I shoot. Some of it is personal preferance.


How do you shoot now?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I dont know which is better but I shoot with both eyes open. try it with both, and decide for yourself based on how well you can see and how well you end up shooting.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

as said above, I shoot with two eyes open, but try it both ways and decide what works best for you!!!


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

i used to shoot with 1 closed i now shoot with both open because i thought it worked better for me. u decide


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*both open*

both open has its benfits. 

after making the change to both open this yr my group got better, feild of veiw is huge and my accurac at far ranges got better


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Try both and see what works best for you. I like both open because I can see the target better and it is just easier to not close it. However, some people have trouble focusing through the peep with both open. Just try both and pick what works best.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Now I shoot with 1 eye open


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Like said above I would try with both open and see how it works for you.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

It all matters which way you shoot better, either one eye or two eyes open, I shoot with one eye open just because, but when it starts to get dark, I shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## Browning w/ HHA (Aug 14, 2009)

2 eyes open thats why god gave to if you shoot more than bout20 arrows u will fell the difference


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I tried both eyes open this evening and I found to tighten up my groups a lot.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

both of em


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> I tried both eyes open this evening and I found to tighten up my groups a lot.


same here! i'm going to start shooting with both eyes open now.


----------



## MartinCheetah08 (May 2, 2009)

Started shooting 2 eyes open about 3 months ago and I have never shot so good.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

If you think 2 eyes is good, try shooting with three!


----------



## faithrz313 (Jun 18, 2009)

i shoot with both eyes open :teeth:


----------



## bshaver (Jan 15, 2008)

Tried both eyes closed a couple of times, and I don't really recommend it.


----------



## Lhunter101 (Aug 23, 2009)

one eye your more focused on your target. But having both eyes open gives u a wider field of view, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

both eyes open. I focus better at longer distances


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

I dont know i tried with both open when i saw this thread and i like it 
i might stick with both open


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Searching for "new post" and found this... So, my .02 cents.

Yesterday my fiance and I drove to the Penny Roupe-Law benefit shoot. I shot and had a couple targets due to the glare from the sun on my scope lense I did not have much choice but to shoot with both eyes open. One shot turned out pretty good the second not so much.
But, that could have been from the in-experience of me trying to do it all the time. I have tried before but found I am just more accurate with one eye open. It's going to be a personal prefrence thing. Some will be able to see better than others just by nature.


----------



## railmitt (Feb 20, 2007)

besides what the other guys say some of it depends on the type of setup [ such as sights,peep sight,and what not].


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

i always have both eyes open dont know why but it just happens.


----------



## kmart (Feb 7, 2009)

I've always shot with both open, but I got a new bow this year and was struggling some with both eyes open and have been experimenting with one eye and shooting better. On my old set up, my string never toched my nose; string on my new setup does and i have a slightly different anchor so that may have altered things for me. So, i'm leaning toward one eye for opening day.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I started shooting both eyes open a couple weeks ago and i can see improvement


----------

